
PostgreSQL as a Schemaless Database (2013)[pdf] - dmichulke
http://thebuild.com/presentations/pg-as-nosql-pgday-fosdem-2013.pdf
======
brudgers
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5467865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5467865)

